# What Are Some Good Fruits and Vegatables?



## 61505 (May 7, 2012)

Any suggestions that are convenient and easy to find at a grocery store?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My dog loves whole green beans- I buy the frozen ones and blanch them. He also loves cooked cubed sweet potato.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Your dog doesn't need fruits or vegetables. If you really want to give them pretty much anything goes. Blueberries, strawberries, bananas, carrots,


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I feed my boy cooked sweet potatoes, cooked carrots, bananas with peanut butter, and cut up apples dipped in non fat (sugar free) Greek yogurt - this is what he gets for dessert, he LOVES it. 
Also, I make frosty paws with:
Mashed bananas
Peanut butter
Shredded carrots 
Tiny bit of honey
- mash/mix all ingredients together and freeze in Dixie cups or ice trays. (perfect summer treat!)








The white ones are frozen Greek yogurt treats.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Almost anything in the produce section other than grapes, onions, and avocado. I use a lot of spinach, any and all leafy greens, summer squash,zucchini, celery, carrots, brussel sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, bananas, tomatoes, blueberries, amongst other things. Think colorful for the phytonutrients.

If you are doing this for a treat, it doesn't much matter what you do with them. If you are thinking doing this for nutrition, best bet it so run them through a juicer and then recombine them.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My dogs like crunchy sweet things.
Everyone really likes baby carrots. I also feed Olewo and think it noticeably improves color and coat.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Your dog really doesn't need fruits and veggies but they make for a nice change.

You should stay away from avocados, onions, and grapes. Baby carrots are a great snack. Green beans, beans, oranges, banana/peanut butter also work.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I use spinach and blueberries mixed in with their turkey.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I feed Olewo carrots and also their beets. 
Have not given fruit, but I am sure he will love bananas-- will give that a try!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, man, did he ever love his banana yogurt today!
I took plain Greek yogurt and added his Olewo with a teaspoon of mashed banana.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe kinda gets my veggie leftovers.

This past batch, for example:
I had a couple of broccoli florets, ONE small zucchini (Why on earth did I cook all but ONE zucchini?!), and some greenleaf lettuce that wasn't as crisp as I like it anymore.

I threw all that in the food processor with a couple baby carrots and mixed a little bit into each of his dinner meals.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Gabe kinda gets my veggie leftovers.
> 
> This past batch, for example:
> I had a couple of broccoli florets, ONE small zucchini (Why on earth did I cook all but ONE zucchini?!), and some greenleaf lettuce that wasn't as crisp as I like it anymore.
> ...


I would be careful with the broccoli. It has a toxic subtance in it called isothiocyanate and it is reported to be a pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant to dogs.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Roo loves strawberries...so much so we keep catching her with her nose in our strawberry plants helping herself to a tasty treat!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you plan to give fruits or veggies and have them contribute something to the dogs' diet other than bulk you need to PRE-PROCESS them before you give them to the dog.

That means juicing them and then mixing the pulp back in with the juice.

Or running them through a blender with some liquid (like an egg or two).

Or steaming until they are mushy.

All of which are just too much work for me  ... especially since I do not believe that dogs NEED fruit or vegetables as a staple in their diet.

That said, my guys LOVE to get a slice of banana or almost any type of berry. If I have left overs they get some.

But I don't always share.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I would be careful with the broccoli. It has a toxic subtance in it called isothiocyanate and it is reported to be a pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant to dogs.


Oh, I've read about broccoli toxicity, however the amount he is getting is not a dose to worry about. In one batch of processed veggies, he only gets the little bit of broccoli that I have left over- typically one-two very small florets. In that dose, it's not harmful.

Everything I've read says that as long as broccoli doesn't constitute 10% of the dog's diet, it's good for them. Vegetables don't even constitute 10% of his diet, and among all the lettuce, zucchini, and spinach, Gabe is in okay shape broccoli-wise.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Carrots and apples, very good for the teeth. I feed the biggest carrots I can find in my store. Dogs love to lay down and gnaw on a cold carrot. I've started using a corer to remove the seeds from apples but leave them mostly whole, better for chewing. Bananas, microwaved peas, microwaved green beans, canned pumpkin, baked or roasted sweet potatoes. I'd give them corn but I think one dog is allergic.


----------

